# Camperpark Elche...is this new??



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We are enjoying the sun in a lovely spot at the moment. Area Camper Park Illice on the outskirts of Elche just north of the University.
Lovely, small, quiet site with hardstanding. Room for 9 vans, easy access for filling and emptying, free WiFi, beautiful free swimming pool which feels private as so few vans.
Easy 20 min walk into Elche (bike lanes all the way) through palm lined roads, or bus from outside Camperpark.
Friendly owner. Bread van Mon - Sat.
Cracking little village bar a few mins walk with good tapas. No tourists around except us.
Elche is an interesting town (city??) with cathedral, huge palm groves, fortress and lots of shops and restaurants.
Also famous for shoemaking so good quality outlets around.
12 euro per night including use of pool and WiFi.
Also motorhome service for 4 euro if not staying, which is always useful to know.
GPS N 38.2825 W 0.69306


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds great. We are planning to dawdle through Spain on way to Portugal, we may give this one a try. Thanks for the post


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just noticed that I must have put the wrong info into the database screen.
It says toilets very good....there is no toilet.
What I thought I'd clicked on was services (emptying etc. )very good.


----------

